# Lervad Technology Workbench



## TLA (Jan 10, 2011)

I just recently acquired a free workbench from my father in law who got it from someone's house he was remodeling. The think the original owner was moving to an assisted living situation and wanted to get rid of the bench. I said I'd take it, since the price was right. When I first saw the bench, I thought it was fairly small and lightweight, but had some nice clamping capabilities (not perfect, but nice). Since I'm just getting started in woodworking and my project list is already big enough without adding a workbench to it, I figured it would get me by for a bit.

I went on-line and learned that the bench is made by Lervad, a European company that specializes in equipment for classrooms I believe.

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with a bench like this and what they thought of it?

I'm planning on adding some drawers underneath to try and add some weight. I don't think most workbenches can be moved by a single person!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A nice bench for making and repairing chairs and smaller furniture pieces.

That style face vise is very useful for cutting tenons and dovetails.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56298 *ES UN MODELO DE WORKBENCH ESCANDINAVO, PERO LIVIANO ;-)
PUEDES SUMARLE PESO CON UNOS GABINETES O TAMBIÉN PUEDES HACER UN ESTANTE PARA MADERAS PARA SUMARLE PESO COMO YO SUELO HACER CON MI WORKBENCH  SUERTE CARPINTERO ;-)*


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Tyler

Free is good. Looks like a nice bench.

You could beef up the legs by through bolting some heaver stock to the legs, add some cabinets underneath.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

My Spanish is not so good. I used Google translator for Kova's comment:

"WORKBENCH IS A SCANDINAVIAN MODEL BUT CAN add;-) LIGHT WEIGHT WITH SOME CASES OR YOU CAN MAKE A SHELF FOR WOODS add weight as I usually do"

I had an old 7 ft. bench in that style I acquired from a private
seller who had bought it for home decor. She had acquired
it from a restaurant out of business which had been established
by a Dutch owner with a Dutch theme. It is/was a
nice bench (I sincerely doubt the present owner has
destroyed it). I already had a bench and it was one of
those extraneous things.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*GRACIAS LOREN POR LA GENTILEZA DE TRADUCIR:
SI USAS GOOGLE CHROME PARA NAVEGAR, LA TRADUCCIÓN
SE HACE AUTOMÁTICAMENTE ;-)*


----------



## Bluebuick (Aug 23, 2015)

Tyler, are you still using the bench? Do you like it? Would you mind to share about your experience so far?
I got the exact same bench today and I'm very happy to have found this one.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I have the same brand bench, minus the tool caddy and plus under side cabinet. It's a great functional bench. It's no Roubo but I am glad I have it. These benches are made for schools and classes, hence the light weight.


----------



## BenDarrenBach (May 2, 2016)

> I got the exact same bench today and I m very happy to have found this one.
> 
> - Bluebuick


Hi BB, I recently found mine at a garage sale for $25 (this is the same model on the website in the UK)

http://lervad.co.uk/products/242-single-technology-bench/293-technology-bench-132-cm---with-cupboard/

My eyes bugged at the cost!


----------



## BenDarrenBach (May 2, 2016)

There doesn't seem to be a distributor any longer in the US for Lervad. The old distributor (seen in Popular Mechanics) was Leichtung out of Cleveland, OH.


----------

